# Does the Gen 1 CTD have a flash counter on the ECM ?



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Does the Gen 1 CTD have a flash counter on the ECM ?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes.


----------

